# ارجو المساعدة في صناعة جهاز السيطرة على نماذج الطائرات اللاسلكي



## asd_babl (26 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو تزويدي بخارطة ونماذج اجهزة الارسال والاستقبال للاسلكي السيطرة على نماذج الطارات علماااااا 
ان سعره غالي وغير متوفر في العراق مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## monono (26 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم .أنا أيضا أبحث عن هذه الدارة وأرجوا من الإخوة أن يساعدوني في إيجاد هذه الدارة وفي أقرب وقت .وأريد أن يكون مسافة التحكم من 500متر فأكثر


----------

